# Question sur l'abonnement iCloud



## Dadounii (29 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir, 

Je réfléchis à prendre un abonnement de stockage iCloud, essentiellement pour les photos. 

J'ai quelques questions assez basiques : 

1) J'imagine que Apple prélève automatiquement le montant chaque mois sur la CB, c'est ça ? 

2) Si par exemple, au bout de deux mois, pour une raison X ou Y je ne veux pas payer, ou alors je n'ai pas le solde sur la CB, que va-t-il se passer ? 

3) Encore une fois, si pour une raison X ou Y je veux purement et simplement stopper net l'abonnement, c'est faisable facilement à n'importe quel moment ? Qu'est ce qui se passera pour les données sur le cloud ? elles vont simplement disparaître au moment où j'arrêterais de payer ou si je n'ai pas de solde sur la CB?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ericse (30 Janvier 2021)

Dadounii a dit:


> 1) J'imagine que Apple prélève automatiquement le montant chaque mois sur la CB, c'est ça ?


Bonjour,
Oui, du moins sur le moyen de paiement définis pour ton compte Apple (CB, Paypal...)



Dadounii a dit:


> 2) Si par exemple, au bout de deux mois, pour une raison X ou Y je ne veux pas payer, ou alors je n'ai pas le solde sur la CB, que va-t-il se passer ?


Le compte est figé, les données restent mais tu ne peux plus rien ajouter, et tu as des message d'erreur...



Dadounii a dit:


> 3) Encore une fois, si pour une raison X ou Y je veux purement et simplement stopper net l'abonnement, c'est faisable facilement à n'importe quel moment ? Qu'est ce qui se passera pour les données sur le cloud ? elles vont simplement disparaître au moment où j'arrêterais de payer ou si je n'ai pas de solde sur la CB?


Oui c'est facile de réduire ou résilier, les données restent jusqu'à ce que tu en ais marre des messages d'erreur et que tu finisses par les effacer toi-même


----------



## Dadounii (30 Janvier 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Oui, du moins sur le moyen de paiement définis pour ton compte Apple (CB, Paypal...)
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour ta réponse, 
que se passe-t-il si par exemple j'ai 10Go de données sur le cloud, que je décide de repasser à la formule de 5Go gratuits ? 
Quelles données vont rester, et lesquelles vont partir car considérées comme étant dans les gigas payants ?


----------



## ericse (30 Janvier 2021)

Dadounii a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse,
> que se passe-t-il si par exemple j'ai 10Go de données sur le cloud, que je décide de repasser à la formule de 5Go gratuits ?
> Quelles données vont rester, et lesquelles vont partir car considérées comme étant dans les gigas payants ?


Sauf erreur de ma part, je n'ai pas joué avec ça : rien ne disparait, c'est à toi d'effacer les fichiers après avoir sauvegardé tes données ailleurs. Après fait confiance à Apple pour t'inciter à le faire, en bridant l'utilisation de ton iPhone, et en te soulant de messages d'erreur


----------



## MrTom (30 Janvier 2021)

Dadounii a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse,
> que se passe-t-il si par exemple j'ai 10Go de données sur le cloud, que je décide de repasser à la formule de 5Go gratuits ?
> Quelles données vont rester, et lesquelles vont partir car considérées comme étant dans les gigas payants ?


Quel est l'intérêt de jouer avec ça, pour économiser 12 balles par an ?


----------



## Dadounii (30 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt de jouer avec ça, pour économiser 12 balles par an ?


Tu as vraiment besoin de rentrer dans les détails pour apporter une réponse à ce topic ?


----------



## MrTom (30 Janvier 2021)

Dadounii a dit:


> Tu as vraiment besoin de rentrer dans les détails pour apporter une réponse à ce topic ?



Tu as visiblement des problèmes avec ce que tu écris sur le forum... pourquoi avoir changé ta réponse ?




Concernant ma question, tu vas prendre des risques avec tes données. En général les gens ne prennent pas soin de leur données (les sauvegardes tous les 4 matins par exemple, ou des comportements étranges comme le tien). Par contre derrière, ils se plaignent beaucoup d'avoir perdu des photos, des documents importants, et à juste titre quand on fait n'importe quoi !

Si tu peux pas mettre 12€ pour avoir une copie de tes photos dans le cloud, utilise le câble de ton iPhone pour les importer _*régulièrement*_ sur un ordinateur par exemple.


----------



## Dadounii (30 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Tu as visiblement des problèmes avec ce que tu écris sur le forum... pourquoi avoir changé ta réponse ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 210897
> 
> 
> ...



Aucun soucis avec ce que j'écris, c'était juste une preuve de bon-sens de ma part et de bonne éducation, chose qui a l'air de te manquer.


----------



## MrTom (30 Janvier 2021)

J'ai pas beaucoup de leçon à recevoir de quelqu'un que je ne connais pas, en attendant, tu vas faire n'importe quoi avec des photos. Bon courage quand tu les perdras !


----------



## Dadounii (30 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> J'ai pas beaucoup de leçon à recevoir de quelqu'un que je ne connais pas, en attendant, tu vas faire n'importe quoi avec des photos. Bon courage quand tu les perdras !


Pas de soucis, 
bonne journée et merci néanmoins.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2021)

Et oh, on se détend.
Autrement je vais vous couvre-feux-iser…


----------

